# Let the mods begin



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy to all,

Today was our first chance to make some mods to the new Outback. My wife added a piece of 2" waffle foam, cut to size, to each of the 4 bunks. She then took a king size sheet cut it to size and used sheet straps, from Walmart, to secure the sheet around the mattress and the foam pad.

The result is a little thicker bunk with a washable cover that is eazy to remove, but stay in place for a clean look.

I cleaned out the corn nuts, construction trash aand other misc stuff from the floor heater ducts and relaced the floor registers with the type that have a dampner. Six bucks apiece at Lowes and a cinch to put in.

I told my wife that I could replace that little tip out door front with a full drawer, even showed her that the space was there. However, she likes the little tip out thing. Go Figure









The last mod for today was to purchase a piece of 4" x 10' PVC pipe and 2 caps. I cut the PVC in half and put a cap on one end of each piece, I put the tubes in front of the sliding drawer in the storage compartment. I can then slide the two rear slide out support arms into the PVC tubes thus saving the floor and the arms from getting all beat up.

My next project is to copy Phil and cut a hole in the rear of the TV stand so that I can neatly route the wires from the DVD/VCR, on the shelf below, to the TV. Thanks for the idea Phil, I found the same grommet at Lowes,







Now where did I leave that hole saw?









Happy Mods,

Tom


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tom sounds like your off to a busy start! I like the PVC idea, I was wondering if there is space for 3 of them, another for fishing poles?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

PVC's a great idea. Did you fasten it down, or are you just letting it lay in place?

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have the same question as Tim. How did you secure the pipe in place? Everytime I put those supports away I think there must be a better way. I really like this idea.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

I am not sure if you could get 3, 4" pieces into place in front of the drawer. However, you could put one piece to the rear of the drawer, with no problem. I did not fasten them into place but because of the way that they stacked in there I don't think that they are going to move when towing. I will let you know after I give it a try.

Happy Camping action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Any chance of snapping a pic or two of the setup?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree, I'd like to see a pic or two. The compartment on the 26RS must be a little smaller, as you'll never fit one behind the drawer. Two in front will definately fit, but then where would I put my cribbing.









Tim


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

No Problem to take some pics, however, I have no idea of how to post them to the gallery. But I will give it a try.

Tom

ps the mod to route the DVD/VCR wires through a hole at the rear of the TV shelf, worked out very nicely. I will take some pics of that as well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Regarding PVC pipe, I just picked up the TT from the dealer (minor work being done) and saw another fellow Outbacker. He had a great mod. He had the PVC pipe mounted between rear bumper and TT. It was tied down with some gear clamps. The mod looked pretty good. I am going to mount mine just under the rear bumper and store white rear slide supports in it. Just off to the local Home Depot to purchas the matl.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hold the presses.* I just read an idea on RV.net that I think would work perfect for this mod rather than round PVC pipes.

The idea is to use the square PVC fence posts. Since they are square they won't roll, their easier to attach and if installed outside they don't have all the lettering, plus they have a glossy finish.









You can read the full thread here. Which includes photos. More photos of end caps and and install are right here.

Just what I needed another reason to go to Lowe's!!!!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Can you fit both supports in the same round or square pipe? I would think you need two.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Tom,

Sounds like you are having a blast with the mods like the rest of us. Glad to hear the wiring/grommet mod worked out well for you.

Kind Regards,
Phil


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hold the press. Hold the mod and the receipts.

Thanks, mod put on hold until after the weekend trip and another trip to the hardware store.

I also found rectangle downspouts that work extremely well and they come in 10' lengths; however, no luck with end caps.

Thor


----------

